# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 30/09/2009

## Maroulis Nikos

*Συνάντηση για καφεδάκι και σχέδια για τις συναντήσεις μας - εκδηλώσεις μας την* *Τετάρτη 30 Σεπτεμβρίου ώρα 19.00**στο Olympico* *(κάτω από το Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας) 37°56,5' Β 23°40,1' Α (δηλαδή κάπου εδώ)*
**
[IMG]file:///C:/Users/User/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG]
Για να είστε σίγουροι ότι ήρθατε στο σωστό μαγαζί...
Το κόκκινο φανάρι στο Μικρολίμανο είναι σε αληθή διόπτευση περίπου 224° και το πράσινο στο λιμανάκι κοντά στο ΣΕΦ σε 203°.
bearings.jpg
olympico2.jpg


Δηλώστε συμμετοχή εδώ...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Δηλωνω παρων στην συναντηση της μεγαλυτερης θαλασσινης παρεας!!!

----------


## cataman

Παρών φυσικά, εκτός απροόπτου (αυτές τις μέρες μου τυχαίνουν πολλά).

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Λόγω μεγάλης απόστασης πλέον από τον Πειραιά και υποχρεώσεων είναι αδύνατο να παρευρεθώ.Να περάσετε όπως πάντα.....τέλεια και θαλασσινά!!!!!!!!

----------


## diagoras

Καλησπερα.Λογω σχολειου και ιδιαιτερων δεν θα μπορεσω να ειμαι μαζι σας.Μακαρι να γινοταν Παρασκευη οπως τις προηγουμενες φορες.Δεν πειραζει,καλα να περασετε

----------


## cpt babis

Θα προσπαθησω να ερθω παρα το βεβαρημενο προγραμμα  :Wink:

----------


## heraklion

¶μα έχω έξοδο θα σας φτιάξω την μέρα. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## thanos75

Λέω να περάσω γύρω στις 9...Φαντάζομαι δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα ε?

----------


## sylver23

Mπα εκει θα είμαστε..

----------


## Apostolos

Και εγώ μέσα φυσικά!!!

----------


## jumpman

Πιστεύω πως θα μπορέσω και εγώ να έρθω. Δεν υπόσχομαι κάτι αλλά θα προσπαθήσω. Θα χαρώ να σας δώ και πάλι.

----------


## evridiki

Εγω ειμαι μεσα!  :Very Happy:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

εκτος συγκλονιστικου απροοπτου μεσα κι εγω!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## rena

mesa k egw!!!!!!!!

----------


## antreas.32

θα ειμαι και εγω εκει.

----------


## manosamos

Eυελπιστω,να ειμαι και εγω εκει.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Στην συναντηση μας δηλωνει παρων  και ο  φιλος καραβολατρης Ben Bruce.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Τελικα το απροοπτο ετυχε!!!!Την τεταρτη αναχωρω για κεφαλονια για να παω να γραφτω στην Α.Ε.Ν. Ιονιων Νησων!!!Ελπιζω να κατεφερω να τα πουμε στην επομενη συναντηση!!! :Wink:

----------


## Asterias

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!!! Θα είμαι και εγώ!!!

----------


## captkostas

8a prospa8iso na er8o

----------


## Glomer

8a eimai  :Smile:

----------


## sylver23

+1 ο Αλκιβιαδης απο ότι με ενημέρωσε

----------


## christinam

Καλησπερα. 
Απο καιρο λεω να ερθω σε καποια απο τις συναντησεις, δυστυχως δεν τα εχω καταφερει μεχρι τωρα αλλά σκεφτομουν να ερθω αυτη την φορα, μπαινω να δηλωσω συμμετοχη και βλεπω οτι οχι μονο δεν ξερω κανεναν αλλα ειστε ολοι ανδρες?! Scary! :Wink:

----------


## τοξοτης

_Θα έρθω και εγώ εκτος αν................................_

----------


## Leo

> Καλησπερα. 
> Απο καιρο λεω να ερθω σε καποια απο τις συναντησεις, δυστυχως δεν τα εχω καταφερει μεχρι τωρα αλλά σκεφτομουν να ερθω αυτη την φορα, μπαινω να δηλωσω συμμετοχη και βλεπω οτι οχι μονο δεν ξερω κανεναν αλλα ειστε ολοι ανδρες?! Scary!


Όχι έχει και γυναίκες, τουλαχιστον τρείς γνωρίζω ότι θα παρευρίσκονται. Μην φοβάσαι...  :Very Happy:

----------


## christinam

> Όχι έχει και γυναίκες, τουλαχιστον τρείς γνωρίζω ότι θα παρευρίσκονται. Μην φοβάσαι...


 
Κατι ειναι και αυτο  :Smile: 
Και πως σας αναγνωριζει κανεις? ΑΝ και ειμαι σιγουροι οτι ξεχωριζετε ΄-)

----------


## Leo

Θα σε οδηγήσουν τα γκαρσόνια αν τους πεις ότι είσαι για τη συνάντηση του ναυτιλία.

----------


## christinam

> Θα σε οδηγήσουν τα γκαρσόνια αν τους πεις ότι είσαι για τη συνάντηση του ναυτιλία.


 
ok! Ευχαριστω πολύ! 

Καλο βραδυ!
ΧΜ

----------


## cpt babis

> Θα σε οδηγήσουν τα γκαρσόνια αν τους πεις ότι είσαι για τη συνάντηση του ναυτιλία.


 Καπτεν εσυ θα ερθεις?

----------


## sylver23

Είναι μυστικό!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

> Καπτεν εσυ θα ερθεις?


Εεεε!!! είναι μυστικό? όχι δεν είναι, εκτός απροόπτου θα είμαι κι εγώ εκεί βρε παιδιά  :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

Επίσης, εκτός απροόπτου θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί  :Cool:

----------


## geopapa

epitelous tha eimai kai egw ekei kai pithanon kai enas akoma synadelfos.

----------


## csa73

ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ :evil:

----------


## NikosP

Οπωσδήποτε θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί

----------


## Natsios

Το ποιο πιθανο ειναι να ανεχτητε και μενα :Surprised: 

Εχουμε καμια λιστα με όλους τους συμμετεχοντες?

----------


## giannaris dim

Θα προσπαθεισω να ειμαι εκει

----------


## tonia

Επιτελους θα ειμαι και εγω!!!! :Cool:

----------


## sylver23

Ας δούμε τις μέχρι τώρα συμμετοχές

01.Tss apollon
02.Cataman
03.Thanos 75
04.Apostolos
05.Evridiki
06.Rena
07.Ben bruce
08.Asterias
09.Glomer
10.Leo
11.Naias II
12.Nikos P
13.Natsios
14.Sylver23
15.Τοξότης
16.Christinam
17.Geopapa
18.Csa73
19.Tonia
20.Antreas32
21.Alkiviadis
22.Heraklion ??
23.Jumpman ??
24.Manosamos ??
25.Captkostas ??
26.Giannaris dim ??
27.Cpt babis ??

----------


## christoforos

Θα προσπαθησω να δωσω και γω το παρον!!αλλα 1900 το βλεπω πολυ δυσκολο.Ακομα στο γρφ.Αν ειναι μετα τις 2100.

----------


## Hxomystis

Μάλλον θα ρθω και γώ... :Wink:

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Θα έρθω και εγώ εκτος αν................................_


*Δυστυχώς* έτυχε το <εκτός αν...>

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Εγώ δυστυχώς αν και θα το ήθελα πάρα πολύ δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω λόγο κάποιων υποχρεώσεων που έχω την μέρα εκείνη....Στην επόμενη συνάντηση θα είμαι παρών σίγουρα....*
*Καλά να περάσετε!!!!!*

----------


## YANNIS AFRATEOS

Εκτός απροόπτου θα είμαστε στην παρέα σας...

----------


## heraklion

Δυστηχώς ο Ίλαρχος αποφάσισε να με κρατήσει σήμερα μέσα. :Sad:

----------


## sylver23

01.Tss apollon
02.Cataman
03.Thanos 75
04.Apostolos
05.Evridiki
06.Rena
07.Ben bruce
08.Asterias
09.Glomer
10.Leo
11.Naias II
12.Nikos P
13.Natsios
14.Sylver23
15.Alkiviadis
16.Christinam
17.Geopapa
18.Csa73
19.Tonia
20.Antreas32
21.Thanasis 89
22.Yannis afratos
23.Cpt babis 
24.Manosamos ??
25.Captkostas ??
26.Giannaris dim ??
27.Jumpman ??
28.Christoforos ??
29.Hxomystis??
Jumpman ??

----------


## cpt babis

> 27.Cpt babis ??


Tελικα ολα πηγαν καλα !!!! :Very Happy: 
Συλβεστρο βγαλε τα ερωτηματικα!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Παρόν λοιπόν κι εγώ... Είναι τελευταία συνάντηση μέχρι τον Δεκέμβρη που θα είμαι μαζί σας και δεν πρέπει να την χάσω...

----------


## Azzos

BALTE KAI EMENA....exo mazepsi poles apousies.....na er8o me ton kidemona mou??????

----------


## NikosP

Φτου γκαντεμιά.Λυπάμαι αλλά κάτι έτυχε και δέν ξέρω αν θα τα καταφέρω να έρθω.

----------


## kapas

αφου ολοκληρωσα επιτελους τα καθηκοντα και τις εκρεμοτητες που εχει καθε φοιτητης:evil:, θα παρευρεθω και εγω αποψε...

----------


## jumpman

Δυστυχώς παιδιά δε θα μπορέσω να είμαι στην συνάντηση διότι είμαι ακόμα στην Κρήτη. Θα προσπαθήσω σίγουρα να είμαι στην επόμενη.

----------


## vinman

Αν και είχα πρόγραμμα να έρθω και εγώ στη συνάντηση κάποιες έκτακτες υποχρεώσεις δεν μου το επέτρεψαν τελικά....
Εύχομαι να περάσετε όλοι καλά!

----------


## gtogias

Εύχομαι να περνάτε καλά. Παρόλο που το ήθελα δε μπόρεσα τελικά να έρθω.

----------


## Natalia_gr

καλημερα σε ολους και καλο μηνα...

Δυστυχως παρ ολο που θα ηθελα να ειμαι στην παρεα χθες, δεν τα καταφερα διοτι πολυ απλα δεν γνωριζω κανεναν απο εσας και δεν ηξερα καν πως να σας βρω... χαχαχαχαχα

Ελπιζω την επομενη φορα που θα γινει η συναντηση να τα καταφερω να ερθω με παρεα και επιτελους να γνωριστουμε....

Φιλια πολλα σε ολους και ολες
Ανυπομονω ηδη για την επομενη φορα!!!

Ναταλια_

----------


## thanos75

Νομίζω για μια ακόμα φορά περάσαμε -όλοι πιστεύω-μια πολύ όμορφη και χαλαρή βραδιά.  Μια βραδιά που ακόμα είχε μυρωδιές καλοκαιριού, και έτσι μπορέσαμε να κάτσουμε έξω στο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚΟ.  Μ'αρέσει που βλέπω η παρέα του nautilia να αυξάνεται

----------


## evridiki

Ηταν πολυ ωραια στην συναντηση που εγινε την Τεταρτη! Ευχαριστουμε ολους οσους ηρθαν. Αντε και στην επομενη.  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να γινη συναντηση του  nautilia gr και να μην περασουμε υπεροχα!  Ενα ευχαριστω σε ολους!

----------


## cataman

Όταν βλέπεις την στιγμή που πλησιάζεις στο τραπέζι του Nautilia.gr πρόσωπα που χαμογελώντας σε υποδέχονται νιώθεις ότι είσαι ανάμεσα σε πραγματικούς φίλους και το να θυμάσαι το nickname τους πλέον έρχεται σε δεύτερη μοίρα. 
Χάρηκα που σας ξαναείδα φίλες και φίλοι μου.

Παρόλο που όλο τον σύμπαν συνωμότησε στο να καθυστερήσω (ώρα άφιξης 21:20) η βραδιά κύλισε πολλή όμορφα μέχρι και το τέλος της με συνεχόμενες εναλλαγές ’’πηγαδιών’’. 

Εδώ θα ήθελα να πω κάτι στα νέα μέλη. Να μην φοβάστε να έρχεστε σε τέτοιες συναντήσεις γιατί ένας λόγος που γίνονται είναι για εσάς. Για όλους υπήρχε η πρώτη φορά και αυτή δεν είναι και σοβαρή δικαιολογία στο να μην έρχεστε.
Εκεί θα γνωριστούμε καλύτερα και θα έρθουμε σε επαφή όχι μόνο με άτομα του ίδιου ενδιαφέροντος αλλά και διαφορετικού. 
Επίσης εκεί υπάρχει περισσότερος χρόνος για να λυθούν κάποιες απορίες που τυχών υπάρχουν αλλά και να γίνουν και προτάσεις για το forum.

Να δώσω και Συγχαρητήρια στον Νίκο για άλλη μία καταπληκτική και τέλεια οργανωμένη βραδιά.

Σε αναμονή της επόμενης συνάντησης λοιπόν, με περισσότερα νέα μέλη. Σας περιμένουμε.

Φιλικά Μάκης(cataman).

----------


## rena

gia akoma mia fora h synanthsh mas htan yperoxh!eis to epaneidein!! :Very Happy:

----------


## geopapa

pragmatika htan mia omorfh bradia kai perasame yperoxa.htan h prwth mou fora pou hrtha kai apla katalaba oti htan lathos toso kairo pou den to eixa <<kynhghsei>> wste na eixa erthei kai se prohgoumenes synanthseis.
Anamenoume thn epomenh synanthsh.........!!!!

----------


## Notis

Δεν θα με χάλαγε και μιά ακόμη συνάντηση εν πλώ, σαν  μινι-κρουαζιέρα Πειραιάς-Αίγινα και επιστροφή σε λίγες ώρες...Πχ. με την ΦΑΙΔΡΑ...

----------


## thanos75

> Δεν θα με χάλαγε και μιά ακόμη συνάντηση εν πλώ, σαν μινι-κρουαζιέρα Πειραιάς-Αίγινα και επιστροφή σε λίγες ώρες...Πχ. με την ΦΑΙΔΡΑ...


 Πολύ πολύ καλή ιδέα φίλε μου...Θα μπορούσε να γίνει και σαν μίνι μονοήμερη κάποια Κυριακή και να φάμε στην Αίγινα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αντε να δουμε ποτε θα γινει η επομενη συναντηση!

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτά κανονίζονται και ημιεπίσημα. Αν και αυτές τις μέρες θα έχει κακοκαιρία. Ισως απο την επόμενη εβδομαδα

----------


## diagoras

Ο μηνας φτανει στο τελος του σιγα σιγα.Μηπως ειναι καιρος να αρχιζουμε να κανουμε σχεδια?
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Στις 15/11/2009 η επόμενη μας συνάντηση στο Τέλος της εβδομάδας θα ανακοινωθούν περισσότερα....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν ξερω αν θα ερθω γιατι εκεινη την μερα θα γενναει η γατα μου!Αλλα κατι θα κανουμε ΒΕΒΑΙΑ! :Wink:

----------


## Naias II

> Δεν ξερω αν θα ερθω γιατι εκεινη την μερα θα γενναει η γατα μου!Αλλα κατι θα κανουμε ΒΕΒΑΙΑ!


Κοίτα δεν το ξέρεις αυτό...μπορεί να γεννήσει πιο νωρίς ή πιο αργά, οπότε no problem.
Καλά γεννητούρια  :Very Happy:

----------


## geopapa

paidia kai egw an den exw barkarei mexri tote euxaristws!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Λοιπον απ οτι βλεπω ειναι Κυριακη. Πολυ καλο αυτο.
Εαν λοιπον εχω συνελθει εως τοτε και δεν μου ξανασυμβει παλι κατι μαλλον θα με ανεχθειτε.
Πριν 2 ωρες επικοινωνησα τηλεφωνικως με τη Φανουλα η οποια δυστυχως αδυνατει να συμετεχει προς το παρον στη δυαδυκτιακη παρεα μας λογω σοβαροτατων προβληματων στην συνδεση της εξ αιτιας του δυσβατου της νεας περιοχης στην οποια εδω και λιγο καιρο διαμενει ( 5 λεπτα απο την Κηφισιας  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ). Εχει προβει στις απαραιτητες ενεργειες δια την αποκατασταση της επικοινωνιας. Εχετε τους θερμους χαιρετισμους της.
Η τηλεφωνικη αυτη επικοινωνια εγινε με σκοπο να ενημερωθει εαν προβλεπεται συντομα νεα συναντηση. Οπως βλεπω τα νεα ειναι ευχαριστα και ετσι μαλλον θα ειναι και αυτη στην παρεα μας . Εαν καταρευσει και το τηλεφωνικο δυκτιο θα ενημερωθει με περιστερι για τη συναντηση.

----------


## leonidas

Μπραβο παιδια!
Η Κυριακη ειναι πολυ καλη ημερα για ολους μας !  :Very Happy: 
Θα χαρω πολυ να συμμετεχω στην παρεα σας για ακομα μια φορα... :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Μακαρι να μπορω εκεινη την ωρα

----------


## Leo

Παιδιά μιλαμε σε ένα παλιό θέμα για μια νέα συνάντηση που ακόμη δνε έχει καθοριστεί. Πιθανολγείται όπως προείπε ο Νίκος. Παρακλώ να περιμένετε και όταν ανακοινωθέι μας λέτε αν θα έρθετε ή όχι.... λίγη υπομονή, θα είναι κάτι καλό... :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλημέρα σε όλους,

Σχετικά με την επόμενη συνάντηση μας θα έχουμε μία μικρή αλλαγή αλλαγή στην ημερομηνία θα είναι στις *22/11/2009* ημέρα *Κυριακή* περισσότερα τις επόμενες ημέρες.

----------

